# Buck Question...



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

I am contemplating getting a buck. The only thing holding me back is I've heard they smell awful. Is this true? If so, is there a way of getting around it? I only want one...will get a wether to keep him company.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some breeds seem to stink more than others...the older they get ...the better they can get in the stink department..... that scent and awful smell....helps to bring in the Does...so... it is good for a buck to be stinky.... What once was a cute little buck kid ...that you can snuggle with...is now that big sticky buck... that you don't want to pet when in rut..... Although Mostly they do stink alot more in rut season.... and less when not.....

You can give them baths after breeding is over .....he needs that rut smell at breeding time.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine smell but I don't mind the smell and my neighbors are not close.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I can't smell my 2 yr old buck that much until I get close to him...but its a smell I think you get use to...we have pygmy buck right now and have had a Nigi buck before, the smell was there, but I guess maybe I'm use to it and don't mind as much seeing as it gets me babies


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I only smell my buck when he is in rut. Which is in the fall. He is about 50 feet from the house. Right now he is a bit stinky.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  We will look into it.


----------

